# Apple TV OK pour mes besoins SVP ?



## frankypop (26 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour, j&#8217;hésite à acquérir un Apple TV + NAS serveur iTunes pour mettre toute ma collec CD (connectée sur une chaine HiFi « moyenne gamme ») et passer mes photos sur mon plasma Panasonic. (Je souhaite en même temps sortir tous les fichiers multi-médias de mon Imac et les centraliser tout en les mettant en réseau).

Mes questions, s'il vous plaît  :


-* Le son d&#8217;un Apple TV sur fichiers loss-less en sortie analogique RCA sera-t-il identique à un lecteur CD moyen* ? On lit sur un autre fil que l&#8217;Ipod est nettement mieux sur ce point&#8230; ?

  -* Le démarrage est-il « instantané » comme sur Ipod ?*

-       L&#8217;interface ressemble beaucoup au Frontrow d&#8217;OS X je crois&#8230; j&#8217;aime pas trop&#8230;*y a t&#8217;il quand même de quoi choisir ses musiques en cliquant sur des jaquettes comme sur iTunes* où faut-il forcément se « taper » du menu/sous-menu « dactylographiés » ( ! )&#8230; ?


Merci !


----------



## ipascm (28 Novembre 2008)

*bon je vais essayer de te répondre :*

*Apple TV OK pour mes besoins SVP ?*
Bonjour, jhésite à acquérir un Apple TV + NAS serveur iTunes pour mettre toute ma collec CD (connectée sur une chaine HiFi « moyenne gamme ») et passer mes photos sur mon plasma Panasonic. (Je souhaite en même temps sortir tous les fichiers multi-médias de mon Imac et les centraliser tout en les mettant en réseau).

Mes questions, s'il vous plaît :


-* Le son dun Apple TV sur fichiers loss-less en sortie analogique RCA sera-t-il identique à un lecteur CD moyen* ? On lit sur un autre fil que lIpod est nettement mieux sur ce point ?

Je n'ai pas testé la sortie RCA, mais tu vas certainement connecter ton apple TV à ton plasma vers une sortie HDMI -> puis ton écran à ta chaine. ce qui semble être le plus pratique. Perso, avoir du loss less pour passer par des RCA c'est un peu dommage, tu n'as pas envisagé des enceintes de studio numériques autoamplifiées? 

Mais pour te répondre plus clairement je pense que cela donnera une qualité normale par rapport à un lecteur de cd normal...


-* Le démarrage est-il « instantané » comme sur Ipod ?*

- Linterface ressemble beaucoup au Frontrow dOS X je crois jaime pas trop*y a til quand même de quoi choisir ses musiques en cliquant sur des jaquettes comme sur iTunes* où faut-il forcément se « taper » du menu/sous-menu « dactylographiés » ( ! ) ?

c'est effectivement le hic de cette machine la selection la recherche n'est pas aisée et certaines possibilités d'affichage sont manquantes. cependant, si tu dispose d'un ipod touch, tu pourras le piloter à distance de manière plus pratique...ca donne d'ailleurs un coté futuriste à l'ensemble...Sinon, bien qu'allergique à la fonctionnalité Genius, j'avoue que c'est super pratique sur l'apple TV...

juste une remarque pour les photos, ca passe correct, l'idéal dans ce cadre est d'avoir un appareil photo full hd  (16/9 d'origine en 1920*1080) pour éviter les bordures et l'effet d'upscale / downscale...

Tiens nous au courant.

tu sais sinon que tu peux connecter ton ipod à un TV???


----------



## frankypop (28 Novembre 2008)

Merci iPascm,

non je ne comptais pas passer par la télé pour rediriger ensuite le son sur la chaine, mais plutot directement sur la chaine, histoire notamment de pouvoir éteindre la télé quand j'ai lancé un CD.
Le menu à dossier/sous-dossier ça me gène vraiment. Si on accepte un menu un peu poussif comme celui-là, l'Apple TV n'est plus compétitif par rapport à beaucoup d'autres systèmes, dont par exemple les tablettes Archos qui en plus d'accepter presque tous les formats multimédias intégrent un écran et jusqu'à ... 320 Go, pour un prix pas tellement plus élevé.
Sauf effectivement à avoir un Ipod touch en plus. 
NAS+AppleTV+IpodTouch, ça devient un peu"compliqué" et cher quand meme comparé à une unique tablette Archos.

Merci en tout cas pour ta réponse !


----------



## exo07 (9 Décembre 2008)

Si tu ne veux que la musique, tu prends une borne airport express et un apple touch.

La borne AE connecté directement à ta chaine (mini jack->RCA ampli) et çà roule.

C'est ce que j'ai mis en place dernièrement. Toute la musique sur l'imac à l'étage encodée en lossless. Je pilote le tout pour l'ipod touch (itunes avec TAG etc).

Le DAC de l'AE, une fois tous les filtres d'itunes désactivés (égaliseur de volume, équaliseur et autre joyeuseries) et pas si mal que çà ! C'est assez fin et se compare sans trop de problème avec le DAC de ma platine CD Marantz 5400 Ose.

Seul problème, l'imac chez moi met pas mal de temps à retrouver la borne si je la débranche ou après extinction de l'ordi.

En tout cas ravi du rendu et de la praticité de l'ensemble pour un prix contenu (169 euros ipod + 80 euros borne)


----------



## frankypop (9 Décembre 2008)

Merci.

J'ai tranché il y a quelques jours en fait, et j'avais effectivement considéré la possibilité dont tu parles. Et puis je me suis dit 32Go c'est pas assez pour toute ma musique en lossless, surtout que de mettre aussi les photos me tentait bien.
Alors j'ai trouvé le produit qu'il me fallait et je sors d'Apple pour ce coup là (bon c'est bien aussi de diversifier) : résultat une dalle Archos 7, 320 Go là c'est vraiment du sérieux toute ma bibli CD + photos avec en prime accès Internet comme le Touch mais avec un écran tactile vraiment grand en comparaison, tout ça sans allumer d'ordinateur. Ca me laisse encore du Go pour mettre de la vidéo, et la possibilité de visionner les .avi issus des APN sans bricolage préalable.

Apple ne répondait finalement pas à mon besoin sur ce coup là. Dommage parce que même si Archos a beaucoup progressé, ça reste un peu "Windowsien à mon goût" (en mieux quand même).


----------

